# Sparks in the SMPS



## virilecliffhanger (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi all,
I have got a strange problem here... just today night
My PC Config is
Intel Core2Duo E2800 3Ghz
Asus P5N E SLI
Zotac geforece 512MB 8400GS
2GB RAM 633
2HDDS(1IDE 250GB + 1SATA 160)
2Optis(1DVDRWASUS + 1CDRWSONY)
and my cabinet is Mron Potter with a built in power supply of max 550W
I have a 22 in ViewSonic LCD monitor VA2226W.. 
I think my configuration is bit lower kind but even then its alrite for me!

Now my problem (which just started today)
I have the full version of Unreal Tournament3 which requires DirectX10 and advance physics (6.5GB) and I am used to play it daily almost for 1 or 1/2 hr for refreshment.
Today suddenly when I was playing .. there were sparks in the back of the power supply(SMPS) .. As I could see the orange light on the wall behind the fan of SMPS while playing the game.. I was startled for a moment and quickly just turned off the computer fearing the damage of internal sensitive components!
Then my IDE 250GB started making strange sound like it is seeking something and not able to do it and so again seeking ...like making a sound ticktick again and agina... my computer didn't detect it... 
So i removed it and allowed it to cool and again connected it back.. then it worked fyn....
I thot it all to be a junk issue.... but when after 2hrs(Now) i again started the game...as soon as the game screen comes... the SMPS started making some gzzz noise..... I was quite loud and it feared me playing the game ...
Surprisingly the noise just disappeared when I alt-tab to the other screen fromt he game and viceversa...
Now what am I supposed to do....
1) Is my computer in danger...
2) Is my config very bad that it cant support gaming? Should I change processor RAM motherboard.....
I know that Graphics is good enough for this game!! cuz i played it quite long till now without any probs...
3) Is there is problem with SMPS.. that it is not able to handle the load when graphic card open its wings as the game starts( I think the graphics card is not at its peak consumption when we are not on a game or graphics rich soft suites like maya!!)

I know that thinkdigit guys are gr8 at solving such problems and so choose this site to post....! Please help me out.. Otherwise its gonna end up damaging my whole computer....Alteast one of u might have faced similar problem.. plzz help


----------



## Scott274 (Oct 16, 2008)

When did you buy the SMPS and it's 550W, 240V right. If the problem has just suddenly started occurring then most probably your SMPS is giving out. If in warranty get it checked from where you brought it.


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey, Thanks for the reply
I have bought the SMPS along wid the cabinet MRON POTTER some 9months back *www.mroninternational.com/

The specs u mentioned are correct..

I don't know whether i can get warranty on SMPS bundled with cabinet (DABBA)
!!!!
Please tell me if anyothers faced the same issue

Can u even plz suggest me a good alternative SMPS which suits my config along with price and availabily
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 16, 2008)

lovelyCliffHanger said:


> Hey, Thanks for the reply
> I have bought the SMPS along wid the cabinet MRON POTTER some 9months back *www.mroninternational.com/
> 
> The specs u mentioned are correct..
> ...


I think u wont avail any warranty for that PSU..
BTW get a PowerSafe 500W Silver SMPS for around some 1.6k.... 
If u are in real shoestring budget go for Zebronics 500W SATA II Plus for 950rs+TAX....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 16, 2008)

these may be the reason
1)ur SMPS fan may be defective...get some repair done on it
2)ur Power supply may carying/luctuating-try some spike guard or UPS
3)Ur ground maynot be proper ...get a check done on ur Electrical Earthing
4)ur supply cable power rating may not be right(might be less)....try changing it


----------



## realdan (Oct 16, 2008)

your power supply cannot handle the load..
as times passes by and under so much stress so far..parts aged faster...t is now faltering and gasping for its breath..

buy a proper power supply..i think the models mentioned by others above might suit your budget...


----------



## Scott274 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have Intex power supply 450W, 240V with two years warranty for Rs.450/-

Intex 550W, 240V SMPS for P4 comes for Rs.550 with 3 years warranty. While buying check if the motherboard socket connection is 20-24 pins etc ie compatible to your motherboard. If possible take you old SMPS to show in the shop before buying a new one. 

But I think if your current SMPS is just 9 months even if it came along with your cabinet, you should try talking to the MRON service centre/ shop etc and tell them your problem and see if you can get the warranty..


----------

